# Protestors Digging up Nathan Bedford Forrest Grave



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The insanity escalates. I would really like to see swift criminal charges come about for this....Grave robbing.

Protesters start DIGGING UP body of Confederate general Nathan Forrest | Daily Mail Online

I confess ignorance about the man....



> Largely self educated, as most were in that period, a former slave dealer, Forrest was also one of the world's greatest military geniuses, a man who originated tactics still in use today.
> 
> AT the end of the "Civil" war, if any suiree where men shoot at men can be called "civil," Forrest was a diabetic and in ill health. His only exploit was to ride a train to t Washington and testify to a House committee that he had refused an offer to head the first Ku Kux Klan.
> 
> ...


Wrecking Crew Digging up Nathan Bedford Forrest's Bones | Extrano's Alley


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

These people need to get a job


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

liberals need to remember to take their 9mm aspirin when they wake up only known cure for their mental illness.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Well maybe they can beat his bones and hold him to account for what was done...its better than blaming my white ass for something I had no part in.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

TG said:


> These people need to get a job


These types are the destructor's of the country, they need to be shot on the spot.

This is all part of tearing us down, has nothing to do with what happened 150+ years ago.

Most have a job, bought and paid for by G. Soros.

This same scum will be putting bombs in public places in a year or two, to them the country must fall.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> These types are the destructor's of the country, they need to be shot on the spot.
> 
> This is all part of tearing us down, has nothing to do with what happened 150+ years ago.
> 
> ...


You are correct sir.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

TG said:


> These people need to get a job


These people need to spend 10 years in general population in a medium security prison.

If the excuse is...we don't have room...then build more prisons.

The police need to start kicking ass and taking names also.

They are trying their damnedest to trip him up and have something impeachable against him.

We need another Supreme Court Justice, plus...the federals ones that are held up..."for some reason"...fast.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

TG said:


> These people need to get a job


Why? They vote for people who take others money and give it to them.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

There will be blood (soon)


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

What a bunch of dumb asses.


----------



## OldHorseman (Feb 17, 2017)

.

- NBF... One of the orneriest fighting men in the history of ... well... history. Folks ought to count their blessings that he's content to rest in his grave. Don't wanna wake that SOB up!

.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

This story is two years old folks. There is an attempt ongoing to move the statue and graves but, is currently being blocked by


> The Tennessee Historical Commission denied removal on October 21, 2016 under its authority granted by The Tennessee Heritage Protection Act of 2013, which protects war memorials on public property from cities or counties relocating, removing, renaming, or otherwise disturbing them.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nathan_Bedford_Forrest#Legacy

The legislature will probably get it all move pretty soon.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Gator Monroe said:


> There will be blood (soon)


I'm afraid you're right.

I have always been consistent in carrying every day. But I've also started carrying extra magazines in my jacket, not just the one on my belt. I never thought I was the kind of guy who ever would be caught in a running gun battle, just a guy who might get mugged.

Now I see events at malls, and my opinion has changed. I can viewed as the enemy just sitting reading a book.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

I carry a tourniquet too ...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

let them dig it up.. then arrest them and charge them with corpse abuse, grave robbery, trespass, and anything else that will stick... then after they get out of jail..let see them get a job


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I do hope those "protesters" burn for attempting to dig up the "Swamp Fox" as he was known. He and his Calvary were masters at surprise attacks.

Since I dated his many times granddaughter for several years and knew the grandmother and have handled some of Nathen Bedford Forrest's personal effects (located in Durham NC at the time) the family did confirm that he was one of the founders of the KKK but never held an official position to the best of their knowledge. His personal journal (in the families' possession) said nothing about him being in a leadership position. Instead he wanting the KKK to deal with the lawlessness of the South after the war; not to "control" the slaves.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Gator Monroe said:


> There will be blood (soon)


This has to happen sooner than later. It's time to cleanse America of its filth.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

6811 said:


> This has to happen sooner than later. It's time to cleanse America of its filth.


 Filth like BLM La Raza/mecha Code Pink CPUSA occupy Black Bloc / Antifa GLAAD SEIU CAIR street rabble ?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Gator Monroe said:


> Filth like BLM La Raza/mecha Code Pink CPUSA occupy Black Bloc / Antifa GLAAD SEIU CAIR street rabble ?


Yes... You also forgot the Democrats.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> These people need to get a job


Correction .... a life.


----------

